# Can I re-smoke previously frozen bacon ??



## mark bacon (Apr 8, 2014)

I have 3  that I smoked and due to weather / work never finished them off so they ended up in the freezer unwrapped for the last 6 weeks.  Since they have aired out in the freezer for so long, they don't seem to smell quite as smoky as I like.  Can I thaw them out and put more smoke on them, or because it has been so long, is it not worth the effort and just start over ?

What is the longest time anyone has gone between smoking sessions to finish off bacon ?

Thanks


----------



## alblancher (Apr 8, 2014)

Why did you freeze them unwrapped?  Unless you have the cleanest freezer ever and your freezer doesn't pull moisture from the frozen foods I probably wouldn't mess it.

You can hot smoke a slab and find out how it comes out but as far as cold smoking it again I wouldn't.    Thaw and fry a test piece see how it comes out.


----------



## mark bacon (Apr 9, 2014)

I put them in the freezer to firm them up for slicing.  Then work got crazy, and they have just been sitting in there.  Why would I want to hot smoke if I already got them up to 140 the first time smoking ?


----------



## alblancher (Apr 9, 2014)

When you referred to smoking in your original post I assumed you cold smoked.  The majority of us cold smoke bacon.

If it has been unwrapped in the freezer all that time while it is perfectly safe to eat I do not know how enjoyable it will be.   You asked if you can add more smoke to them,  how would you recommend doing that?  I definitely wouldn't cold smoke them at this point,  kind of leaves another hot smoking as your only option.


----------



## dandl93 (Apr 9, 2014)

alblancher said:


> When you referred to smoking in your original post I assumed you cold smoked.  The majority of us cold smoke bacon.
> 
> If it has been unwrapped in the freezer all that time while it is perfectly safe to eat I do not know how enjoyable it will be.   You asked if you can add more smoke to them,  how would you recommend doing that?  I definitely wouldn't cold smoke them at this point,  kind of leaves another hot smoking as your only option.


Since the question has not been brought up I will ask.To smoke this bacon again means thawing it out.Is it a good idea to freeze it again ?Or does it need to be cooked rite away?

Dan


----------



## dmwelli72 (Apr 13, 2014)

I have some ham and ham slices that have been bribed and smoked from a local farmer, it is not the best tasting...Since then I have done my own, and the bought ham has not been touched. Can I brine and smoke it again with my recipes???


----------

